# Front page bug on Wii?



## bertalizer (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi, anybody else who's having this issue?

When I open the frontpage on the Wii all latest items show just fine, but when I click on something else (the older news)  I get the spinning "loading" icon, that's it. The content doesn't change.

Example: at his moment the latest nds relaese is  0836 Diddy Kong Racing DS (USA), that release is shown for the moment when you open the frontpage. When I click on 0835 Biker Mice From Mars (Europe) on my Wii, the content doen't change. On my PC (using firefox) the content block refreshes perfectly and it will show the release info for the biker mice.

Or is it just me?

Oh yeah, my frontpage is set to new style portal with 10 items.

Could it be that the Ajax thingies that get the news on the frontpage do not work on the Wii?

B.

[EDIT: I hope I'm making myself clear here, if not, please ask!]


----------



## Costello (Jan 29, 2007)

hmm...

the website works fine for me with the Wii...
even the ajax part.

maybe you visited GBAtemp at a bad time (slow)


----------



## bertalizer (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm really sorry that I haven't replied any sooner (I forgot).
You are right, everything works as it should.
I probably tried when the server was slow.

Sorry,
Bert


----------

